# AGR Award



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Recently booked a 2-zone award trip and now need to cancel, can I get my points back? How do I go about cancelling? Call AGR? Thanks!


----------



## Upstate (Mar 7, 2009)

Have you printed your tickets yet?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2009)

If you haven't printed your tickets or had them mailed, then it's as easy as a phone call to AGR to cancel and get your points back.

If you have the tickets in hand, first make sure that you call AGR and tell them that you want to cancel the trip. They'll then give you a mailing address to send the tickets to. Once they get the tickets back, and it could take a several weeks your points will reapear in your account.

Note: I highly recommend that you mail those tickets back via certified mail, return receipt requested. Also keep copies of the tickets. This way you have some proof should AGR loose the tickets.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> If you haven't printed your tickets or had them mailed, then it's as easy as a phone call to AGR to cancel and get your points back.
> If you have the tickets in hand, first make sure that you call AGR and tell them that you want to cancel the trip. They'll then give you a mailing address to send the tickets to. Once they get the tickets back, and it could take a several weeks your points will reapear in your account.
> 
> Note: I highly recommend that you mail those tickets back via certified mail, return receipt requested. Also keep copies of the tickets. This way you have some proof should AGR loose the tickets.



i agree with everything above... it'll take some time.. first tix get mailed to MN or where ever then they get to Canada (eh?)..LOL.. then it still takes time.. if after 6-8 weeks -if the tix do get lost - agr can look up the tix numbers and see they havent been used and credit the miles.. but it takes time..


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

If the tickets have not been printed, once you call AGR (not Amtrak!) to cancel, those points will be put back into your account *immediately* and you could use them again right then - if needed! (I've done that!)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2009)

I know that this is dredging up an old thread, but I wanted to make sure that I understood clearly - you can cancel reward travel up to the day of departure for a refund of points? Even a sleeper (no 2-week rule like for paid tickets?).

I ask because this bit from the AGR website is anything but clear:



> Amtrak travel rewards may be returned to the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center for exchange or a refund of points if applicable. All exchanges are subject to availability and Point/monetary penalty. Members may only exchange Program Reward tickets for Amtrak travel of equal or lesser value; Points cannot be combined with cash for an upgrade in service.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't say about the day of travel, but I've cancelled a sleeper award IIRC 3-4 days out - without penalty and with a full return of points!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent, thanks! I just went over the hump on a 2 zone bedroom and want to snag one of the 2 available bedrooms on the Cardinal for the first leg of my trip next April.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> If you haven't printed your tickets or had them mailed, then it's as easy as a phone call to AGR to cancel and get your points back.
> If you have the tickets in hand, first make sure that you call AGR and tell them that you want to cancel the trip. They'll then give you a mailing address to send the tickets to. Once they get the tickets back, and it could take a several weeks your points will reapear in your account.
> 
> Note: I highly recommend that you mail those tickets back via certified mail, return receipt requested. Also keep copies of the tickets. This way you have some proof should AGR loose the tickets.



Excellent advice.


----------



## rms492 (Aug 27, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't printed your tickets or had them mailed, then it's as easy as a phone call to AGR to cancel and get your points back.
> ...



I'm confused: Per AGR's website, it clearly states:

Can I return an item if I change my mind after I redeem?

We are unable to accept returns after the completion of a redemption order.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 27, 2009)

rms492 said:


> I'm confused: Per AGR's website, it clearly states:
> 
> 
> Can I return an item if I change my mind after I redeem?
> ...


Items aren't Amtrak tickets. They are other redemptions, I think, such as car rental awards, cruises, and retail certificates.

I've never canceled an AGR reward ticket, but I've changed dates and upgraded an AGR reward from roomette to bedroom. AGR has always been happy to do it, even if they've occasionally screwed up in the process, in their usual shambolic way.

EDIT: Deleted quote that HokieNav made more than a month ago.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> rms492 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused: Per AGR's website, it clearly states:
> ...


You are correct, Ispolkom. That verbiage is concerning other non-Amtrak awards.

Amtrak awards are fully refundable and/or changeable.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 28, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ...Amtrak awards are fully refundable and/or changeable.


I would say fully changeable if the tickets are not printed. However, once the tickets are printed, then AGR tickets are not changeable except in the case of irregular ops, and even then with some pulling of teeth.

Once the tickets are printed, changes require cancelling the original reservation, booking a new one (assuming the AGR member has remaining points for the new booking), and then returning the original tickets for points credit. If the AGR member does not have enough points to book a new reservation without first getting credit for the cancelled reservation, then the new reservation must wait until the original tickets are received by AGR and processed. That pretty much precludes any last minute changes for someone who does not have a points balance adequate for booking a new trip.


----------

